# myphpadmin



## bekche (9. Aug. 2008)

hallo,ich hab mit ispconfig da versucht das myphpadmin packet zu installieren es komt diese fehlermeldung Installation instructions not found: /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/d56245cb807ead71492ed83803594959/package.ins,bitte
um hilfe?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2008)

Du musst die .pkg datei nehmen, die auf ispconfig.de zum Download angeboten wird. Du musst die Datei so wie sie ist hochladen und darfst sie nicht vorher entpacken.


----------



## bekche (9. Aug. 2008)

Danke till ich hab das phpmyadmin-2.11.8.1.pkg installiert,leider kan ich noch nicht einlogen ich versuche auf diese reienfolge https://10.0.0.250:81/phpmyadmin einzulogen aber es kommt nichts.muss man da noch was editiren?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2008)

Nein, es muss nichts weiter editiert werden. Auf  https://10.0.0.250:81/ erhältst Du aber den ISPConfig login?


----------



## bekche (10. Aug. 2008)

Ich hab auch so http://10.0.0.250/phpmyadmin ,versucht leider kein erfolg.


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2008)

Das ist aber nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage


----------



## bekche (10. Aug. 2008)

Ja till auf https://10.0.0.250:81 kommt das ispconfig login das geht einbahnfrei nur das phpmyadmin geht nicht


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2008)

Ok, das ist doch mal eine Aussage um den Fheler einzugrenzen.

Poste biite mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -l /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/phpmyadmin/


----------



## bekche (10. Aug. 2008)

ok, hier ist sie
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig 19804 2008-07-28 21:42 tbl_operations.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig 18270 2008-07-28 21:42 tbl_printview.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig 24311 2008-07-28 21:42 tbl_relation.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig 12626 2008-07-28 21:42 tbl_replace.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig  4423 2008-07-28 21:42 tbl_row_action.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig 17905 2008-07-28 21:42 tbl_select.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig    939 2008-07-28 21:42 tbl_sql.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig 34710 2008-07-28 21:42 tbl_structure.php
drwxr-xr-x  2 admispconfig admispconfig   4096 2008-08-09 20:34 test
drwxr-xr-x  4 admispconfig admispconfig   4096 2008-07-28 21:42 themes
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig   1096 2008-07-28 21:42 themes.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig   235 2008-07-28 21:42 TODO
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig   1752 2008-07-28 21:42 transformation_overview.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig   4068 2008-07-28 21:42 transformation_wrapper.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig   8209 2008-07-28 21:42 translators.html
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig   3573 2008-07-28 21:42 user_password.php
-rw-r--r--  1 admispconfig admispconfig   4215 2008-07-28 21:42 view_create.php


----------



## bekche (10. Aug. 2008)

oder villeicht so 
contrib
CREDITS
db_create.php
db_datadict.php
db_export.php
db_import.php
db_operations.php
db_printview.php
db_qbe.php
db_search.php
db_sql.php
db_structure.php
docs.css
Documentation.html
Documenttation.txt
error.php
export.php
favicon.php
import.php
index.php
INSTALL
js
lang
libraries
phpmyadmin.css.php
pmd
pmd_common.php
pmd_display_field.php
pmd_general.php
pmd_help.php
pmd_pdf.php
pmd_relation_new.php
pmd_relation_upd.php
pmd_save_pos.php
print.css
querywindow.php
README
readme.php
RELEASE-DATE-2.11.8.1
scripts
server_binlog.php
server_collations.php
server_databases.php
server_engines.php
server_export.php
server_import.php
server_privileges.php
server_processlist.php
tbl_change.php
tbl_create.php
tbl_export.php
tbl_import.php
tbl_indexes.php
tbl_move_copy.php
tbl_operations.php
tbl_printview.php
tbl_relation.php
tbl_replace.php
tbl_row_action.php
tbl_select.php
tbl_sql.php
tbl_structure.php
test
themes
themes.php
TODO
transformation_overiew.php
transformation_wrapper.php
translators.html
user_password.php
view_create.php


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2008)

Ok, das sieht soweit alles ok aus. Überprüfe bitte mal, ob die URL / Domain / IP, die Du in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php findest, korrekt ist.


----------



## bekche (15. Aug. 2008)

Till danke vielmals du hast mir sehr geholfen jezt gehts


----------

